# can we see some VRC snob rare expensive stuff please?



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

It's friday.. come on.
PLus i did some massive riding, my legs are toast and i want candy.


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Colker, for you my friend...


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)




----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

*How's this?*

A year's restoration work after receiving a basket case.

1989 Fat Chance Team Comp.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

niiiiiice


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)




----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

King headset:


----------



## utahdog2003 (Jul 8, 2004)

mmmm... Fall.


----------



## utahdog2003 (Jul 8, 2004)

mmmm... living room.


----------



## utahdog2003 (Jul 8, 2004)

for Rumpfy.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

utahdog2003 said:


> for Rumpfy.


You *******!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

mainlyfats said:


> A year's restoration work after receiving a basket case.
> 
> 1989 Fat Chance Team Comp.


That bike needs its own thread with full specs and before and after pics.

Nice work there! :thumbsup:


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> That bike needs its own thread with full specs and before and after pics.
> 
> Nice work there! :thumbsup:


Oh I bet you'll want a properly focussed picture too!

I'll get on it. It was a labor of love.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

mainlyfats said:


> Oh I bet you'll want a properly focussed picture too!
> 
> I'll get on it. It was a labor of love.


Pics are good! Color/paint is niiice. I won't even say anything about a turbo saddle..


----------



## utahdog2003 (Jul 8, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> You *******!


Hey!

Do you KNOW how long it took me to find a picture of an 850 with all the reflectors AND the seat poorly adjusted?!?

(Sadly, it was on the second page or my Google search, so not very long! )


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

colker1 said:


> Pics are good! Color/paint is niiice. I won't even say anything about a turbo saddle..


I'd appreciate it! Keep quiet about the grips, cages, tires and cross-over cables too (never liked those stupid pill-things). There are definite limits to my period-correctness...


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

DoubleCentury said:


>


Oooh - want... Two actually.

Did you see that post from Black Mountain Cycles a while back that lever-links are maybe, kinda, sorta available at fantastic cost with purchase of a new Potts frame?

FB access necessary: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...07557185021.385440.64983405020&type=1&theater


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

The next project:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

utahdog2003 said:


> Hey!
> 
> Do you KNOW how long it took me to find a picture of an 850 with all the reflectors AND the seat poorly adjusted?!?
> 
> (Sadly, it was on the second page or my Google search, so not very long! )


And non-drive side!

Google sucks by the way.


----------



## utahdog2003 (Jul 8, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> And non-drive side!
> 
> Google sucks by the way.


Pie-plate and kickstand (leaning against the wall!) to boot!

I no picky the software on the work-a-day machine. Google is as Google does, sir.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

mainlyfats said:


> A year's restoration work after receiving a basket case.
> 
> 1989 Fat Chance Team Comp.


Very nice. For some of the years they made it, Fat City tried to outfit the TC's with as much Americana as possible (eg, IRD post, Bullseye hubs and cranks, etc), but maybe that stopped later on.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

This really doesn't fit anywhere, but here's a pic from Garro's blog. Sorry.


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

Not snobby, but I liked the pic...


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)




----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

neat dropout.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Vader said:


> This really doesn't fit anywhere, but here's a pic from Garro's blog. Sorry.


 Stan? Is that you?


----------



## halaburt (Jan 13, 2004)

I posted this a few months ago in the 650B forum and the only reaction it got was: "Man, those brakes studs look really high."


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

halaburt said:


> I posted this a few months ago in the 650B forum and the only reaction it got was: "Man, those brakes studs look really high."


Wow - Type II 650B for rollercams... Is that a first?


----------



## halaburt (Jan 13, 2004)

mainlyfats said:


> Wow - Type II 650B for rollercams... Is that a first?


I believe so... certainly from Cunningham or Potts. This one is from Charlie. It's destined for a Phoenix resto-mod. Turns out a non-suspension corrected 650B fork fits just about perfect on a frame intended for a 26" suspension fork.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

halaburt said:


> I believe so... certainly from Cunningham or Potts. This one is from Charlie. It's destined for a Phoenix resto-mod. Turns out a non-suspension corrected 650B fork fits just about perfect on a frame intended for a 26" suspension fork.


hmmmm??!! the fork monster just woke up.


----------



## Steeljaws (May 2, 2010)

The Ugly Betty of cranksets, rare, and scrumptiously sculpted beautiful goodness, ....






​


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

Wow Halaburt, seriously cool fork. What is the thingy sticking out the back?


----------



## halaburt (Jan 13, 2004)

Boy named SSue said:


> Wow Halaburt, seriously cool fork. What is the thingy sticking out the back?


It's a Titanium steering limiter arm. Hard to explain, but you can see one setup on Bushpig's Newsboy in this thread: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=702603


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## TraumaARNP (Oct 13, 2005)

Kids with the keys to the car.


----------



## Machianera (Feb 5, 2011)

Aemmer said:


> King headset:
> 
> congratulations, that was quick


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Expensive knock-off.


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

That's a DOPE brake.

Here's an expensive original


----------



## old'skool (Jul 2, 2011)

Just sold these recently. Were on a Pro Flex 856 I bought to part out.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

King no logo in 1" BMX. Cook bros stem.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

DoubleCentury said:


> Expensive knock-off.


The fork, brake, or both....


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

G, 
Is that complete yet?


Complete photo's.....



muddybuddy said:


> King no logo in 1" BMX. Cook bros stem.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Machianera said:


> Aemmer said:
> 
> 
> > King headset:
> ...


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Aemmer said:


> G,
> Is that complete yet?
> 
> 
> Complete photo's.....


Maybe tomorrow. I just need to do the decals, change the saddle and detail it then take some pics before I go get it dirty.


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

DoubleCentury said:


> Expensive knock-off.


Rad. Who made that, and how much did it cost?


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

It cost hours and hours of my own time.


----------



## old'skool (Jul 2, 2011)

You have a CNC ?

I've often pondered making reproduction parts.....


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Nope, I did this on a manual Bridgeport.


----------



## old'skool (Jul 2, 2011)

Holy Crap !

1. A guy that still knows how to run a Bridgeport (Yes, I know what one is)

2. All those profiles and contours on a manual machine.

Dang. Nice work, man.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

DoubleCentury said:


> Nope, I did this on a manual Bridgeport.


Amazing. :thumbsup:


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

More info in this thread,

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=442735


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

DoubleCentury said:


> It cost hours and hours of my own time.


Wow. Awesome work. What levers are you using?


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Diacompe Gran Compe Aero on drop bars.


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## ssulljm (Sep 3, 2006)

*ForkSnob Chekkin In*

Dug deep into an old box o crap....Glad I did, livin over here on the coast has some moisture induced rust rearing it's ugly head on some of my junk.....
I'm onnit...


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Seeing that it's junk you can send them to me for recycle.

I'm selfless like that.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

klasse said:


>


bmx?


----------



## TraumaARNP (Oct 13, 2005)

1998 Ritchey WCS Ti Vector Wing saddle






​


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

klasse said:


>


For 24" wheels? Where are the brake bosses? 
I remember a guy in Florida who would do that, un-press the dropouts from the legs of Manitou forks, cut the lower leg down and re-fit the dropout.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

I love this pic.


----------



## Levi Strauss (Jan 20, 2008)

halaburt said:


> I posted this a few months ago in the 650B forum and the only reaction it got was: "Man, those brakes studs look really high."


is that your's ? where can i see the complete bike ? love potts and charlie and old wtb stuff :thumbsup:


----------



## halaburt (Jan 13, 2004)

Levi Strauss said:


> is that your's ? where can i see the complete bike ? love potts and charlie and old wtb stuff :thumbsup:


It is. Unfortunately, there's still quite a bit of work to go on this one: Minor frame repairs/mods, some parts fab and then new paint/decals. I'd guess it's about a year away from being done.


----------



## Levi Strauss (Jan 20, 2008)

another one for your beautyful collection


----------



## jbsteven (Aug 12, 2009)




----------



## rudymexico (Aug 14, 2010)

nice cranks


----------

